# Thanks Bailes



## MATT ST (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for your help today much apreciated. Products look good,eager to use them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the post Matt. Nice meeting you and lovely car :thumb:

I think you might be better off using the black hole ontop of 105.

So 601 > 105 > Black Hole (which I belive is a glaze) then wax.


----------

